# Ring tones!



## Airwaygoddess (May 21, 2008)

Hey folks!  I just got a new phone and for the life of me, I can't remember the web site that has free ring tones.  I got the Emergency! ring tone down loaded to my old phone but cant get it transfer to the new phone! :sad:  Please help!!  " The patient is tech-no compromised Rampart!  "  Thanks!  Anna ^_^


----------



## ErinCooley (May 21, 2008)

I don't know the site but I have Busta Rhymes "Call da ambaaalance" and it makes me giggle everytime my phone rings.  I downloaded it directly from the phone


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 22, 2008)

I seem to remember a thread started here about that free ring tone web site.  Does anyone remember that thread????


----------



## newtonfb19 (May 22, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I seem to remember a thread started here about that free ring tone web site.  Does anyone remember that thread????



Is this the thread you're looking for?

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=1675

The only link I found in that thread is http://www.pcsphonetones.com/

Not sure how well it works, but give it a shot!


----------



## Blacke00 (May 22, 2008)

Here's a link with 4 clips/tones:
http://www.nextpimp.com/ringtones_Emergency.html

Actually was going to attach this one, but it's too big...so here's the link to the thread it was posted in...just have to register on the message board to download it:
http://forums.wirelessadvisor.com/ringtones-wallpapers-games-mods/61892-emergency-squad-51-ringtone.html

Enjoy  =)

Kevin


----------



## medic258 (May 22, 2008)

My daughter uses http://www.myxer.com You can customize any song and it is free. Other than that I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 22, 2008)

*Emergency!*

Thanks folks... still not the web site I am looking for... keep em coming!!  Thanks!  Anna ^_^


----------



## EMTBandit (May 23, 2008)

I use www.phonezoo.com It's awesome, it has ring tones, wallpapers. Everything I need.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 23, 2008)

*Found It!*

Thanks Bandit!!  I found it last night!  Anna now does the happy dance!  KMG 365!  Woot! Woot! B)


----------



## jordanfstop (May 23, 2008)

http://www.emergencyfans.com/sounds/index.htm


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 23, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Thanks Bandit!!  I found it last night!  Anna now does the happy dance!  KMG 365!  Woot! Woot! B)


What was the site you were looking for?


----------



## Emtamaldonado (May 23, 2008)

There is also a site called www.funformobile.com

Free ringtones, videos, pictures, etc.


----------

